# Phoenix,Shadowrun



## Rayston (Feb 2, 2004)

Play Location/Method: Phoenix 

Game/System: Shadowrun 3rd Edition 

Player or GM? I'm the GM in this campaign we will eventually go to another game and probably other DM's but we will be doing shadowrun for a few months for at least a few months. 

Time/Frequency: Every other Sunday 4-10pm 

Genre: Sci-fi/Fantasy for the moment 

Current needs: at least one more player 

Accept Drop-In Players? No 

Accept Spectators? No 

Short description of the setting/campaign (5 lines or less): we just started this game so not too much to describe, I try to focus mostly on the down and out seedier side of shadowrun. 


Thanx 

rayston@yahoo.com


----------



## Rayston (Feb 7, 2004)

**bump**

*bump*


----------



## Rayston (Feb 18, 2004)

**bump* again*



			
				Rayston said:
			
		

> *bump*




*bump* again


----------



## Rayston (Mar 13, 2004)

*Still Looking*



			
				Rayston said:
			
		

> *bump* again






			
				Rayston said:
			
		

> *bump* again




Bump again, again. ;-(


----------



## kwiqsilver (Mar 13, 2004)

Is shadowrun a d20 game now?
Where in Phoenix do you play?


----------



## Rayston (Mar 13, 2004)

No, not d20, same ol bucket of d6's open ended die rolls it always was. 

IF your stil interested despite that, we play in downtown tempe.


----------



## kwiqsilver (Mar 13, 2004)

Rayston said:
			
		

> No, not d20, same ol bucket of d6's open ended die rolls it always was.
> 
> IF your stil interested despite that, we play in downtown tempe.



I'm more interested. All the non D&D d20 games I've seen suck. I played some d6 Star Wars, then tried the d20 version, and decided that the D&D engine does not translate well to other genres.
I've never played Shadowrun, but I've heard it's a Gibson-esque setting. If so, I'm interested.


----------



## Rayston (Mar 14, 2004)

kwiqsilver said:
			
		

> I'm more interested. All the non D&D d20 games I've seen suck. I played some d6 Star Wars, then tried the d20 version, and decided that the D&D engine does not translate well to other genres.
> I've never played Shadowrun, but I've heard it's a Gibson-esque setting. If so, I'm interested.





Sounds cool, email me at rayston@yahoo.com 

Thanx

Del


----------



## Rayston (May 17, 2004)

*Still Looking*

Some of my players did not work out so if anyone is interested please contact me at rayston@yahoo.com 

Thanx

Rayston


----------

